# What brand valve is this?



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm trying to find out what brand valve this is, and I've run into a dead end. I thought maybe someone else might have run across this at some point in time. It looks more like a shower valve then a tempering valve to me.

Sorry for the crappy cell phone pictures.


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

Looks like a Leonard. Here the link to the site to poke around a bit. http://www.leonardvalve.com/


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Haws?


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm voting for powers. The 2 tappings on the sides of the bonnet are were the screws would go for the ecushion if it was a shower valve.

I think the model is 420 but there are different thermostatic motors for different applications, indicated by a set of numbers after the 420.


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

about a year ago i worked on a simular valve, I think it was "California Faucet Co" but i think we found out that it was a "symmons" (not spelled right) valve body


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Looks like a Leonard valve. They never seem to label the valve for easy identification.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

I don't think it's a Symmons or a Leonard. The screw pattern looks like Leonard but the stem is usually lower than yours. Mebbe an older one?
First glance I thought Powers or Leonard.

I'm still just guessing. :whistling2:
Wish I could help you out, bro.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Here's a Powers 420 i had at the shop:


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

Colgar said:


> Here's a Powers 420 i had at the shop:


 You win


----------

